# Top 5 dòng nệm giá rẻ



## Langkietnhi (19/4/19)

_Nhằm đáp ứng mong muốn được sở hữu những chiếc nệm êm ái góp phần mang đến giấc ngủ ngon cho hầu hết mọi đối tượng Thegioinem.com xin gửi đến quý anh/chị khách hàng Top 5 Dòng Nệm Giá Rẻ được bán chạy nhất tại 22 chi nhánh Thế Giới Nệm trên toàn quốc._

*1.  Nệm bông ép Dupong*
Nệm Dupong được mệnh danh là nệm sinh viên bởi giá thành siêu rẻ với chất lượng ưu việt. Nệm rất phù hợp với các bạn sinh viên và công nhân viên có thu nhập thấp. Nệm đang được áp dụng CTKM GIẢM GIÁ 35% cùng quà tặng tại Thegioinem.com trên toàn quốc. GIÁ CHỈ TỪ: 508.000đ.

Bảo hành 5 năm
Giao hàng miễn phí
Trả góp 0% lãi suất (Áp dụng hóa đơn >3 triệu)
Nệm bông ép Dupong được sản xuất từ bông polyester cao cấp của Hàn Quốc. Cùng với dây chuyền công nghệ tiên tiến nhất hiện nay, nệm bông ép luôn đạt được những tiêu chuẩn về chất lượng.






_Nệm bông ép Dupong siêu rẻ, giá chỉ: 508.000đ - Thegioinem.com_​
*2.  Nệm cao su gòn ép Ultra Care Vạn Thành:*
Nệm cao su gòn ép Vạn Thành UP SALE ĐẾN 58% chỉ còn 900.000đ tại Thegioinem.com.  Với độ dày vọn vẹn 3cm và là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa một mặt là cao su thiên nhiên, một mặt là bông ép chắc chắn đem đến cho người nằm cảm giác thoải mái, dễ chịu tối ưu.
ĐỒNG GIÁ 900K cho 3 size: 140x195x3cm, 155x195x3cm, 180x200x3cm

Bảo hành 5 năm
Giao hàng miễn phí
Trả góp 0% lãi suất (Áp dụng hóa đơn >3 triệu)





_Nệm cao su gòn ép Vạn Thành  Ultra Care giá chỉ 900.000đ - Thegioinem.com_​
*3. Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA:*
Dòng nệm mới trình làng nhưng lại rất được sự ưu chuộng của khách hàng tại hệ thống Thegioinem.com. Nổi bật của nệm là áo nệm được làm từ vải 4D Spacer tiên tiến- giúp thoáng khí tối đa mang lại cảm giác mát mẻ vào mùa hè. Nệm có 2 dạng cho bạn lựa chọn: Dạng thẳng và gấp 3. Cả 2 dòng đều bảo hành 10 năm nhé.

_GIÁ CỰC ƯU ĐÃI 35%_,, giá chỉ: 2,128,000 đ. Đi kèm bộ quà tặng HẤP DẪN: 2 gối nằm TATANA, 1 nón bảo hiểm cao cấp, phiếu ưu đãi 30%





Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA thẳng nguyên khối - Thegioinem.com​




_Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA gấp 3, tiện lợi - Thegioinem.com_​
*4. Nệm Cao Su Kim Cương*
Sở hữu ngay 1 nệm cao su kim cương thiên nhiên chính hãng với giá siêu ưu đãi GIẢM 25%  giá chỉ từ: 3.532.000đ cùng bộ quà tặng: Gối cao su, gối ôm cao cấp, drap, áo nệm, phiếu giảm giá 30%. 

Bảo hành 12 năm
Giao hàng miễn phí
Trả góp 0% lãi suất
Nệm cao su Kim Cương Happy Gold được sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên. Bề mặt nệm cao su được thiết  kế với trên 5.000 lỗ thoáng nhỏ ở mặt trên và hơn 500 lỗ thoáng lớn ở mặt dưới (hàng thông thường), tạo sự thông thoáng nên có thể sử dụng cho tất cả các mùa, ngay cả thười tiết mùa hè.





_Nệm cao su Kim Cương ƯU ĐÃI -25% - Thegioinem.com_​
*5. Nệm Lò Xo Dunlopillo Anpha*
Thương hiệu lò xo Dunlopillo được lòng tất cả các khách hàng và khách nước ngoài rất ưu chuộng dòng này. Hệ thống Thegioinem.com có phân phối đầy đủ các dòng của thương hiệu Dunlopillo. Ad giới thiệu cho quý khách 1 dòng Best Seller được nhiều khách hàng lựa chọn nhất là dòng lò xo Dunlopillo Anpha.
Với chiều cao 21cm, trong đó hẹ thống Bonnel cao 14cm hỗ trợ tốt nhất cho những đường cong tự nhiên của cơ thể.Tiết kiệm được rất nhiều với giá ưu đãi chỉ từ: 2.842.700đ. Tặng kèm: Phiếu giảm giá 30% . Áp dụng tại hệ thống Thế Giới Nệm trên toàn quốc.

Bảo hành 10 năm
Giao hàng miễn phí
Trả góp 0% lãi suất





_Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Anpha ưu đãi -30% - Thegioinem.com_​
Thegioinem.com với sứ mệnh mang đến giấc ngủ ngon cho mọi người, mọi nhà bằng việc cung cấp các sản phẩm chăn drap gối nệm, nội thất và giải pháp phòng ngủ phù hợp cho từng đối tượng khách hàng với dịch vụ xuất sắc và giá cả phù hợp hàng đầu tại Việt Nam. Chúng tôi chuyên phân phối các sản phẩm Chăn- Ga Gối- Nệm cao cấp của các thương hiệu nổi tiếng như: Kymdan, Liên Á, Đồng Phú, TATANA, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Dunlopillo, Edena, Everon, Cuscino, Ưu Việt,...

Thegioinem.com​


----------

